# a new soap i make



## Sauron (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Really lovely.
Not surprising coming from you, though  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful!  Your swirls look like whispy feathers.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 17, 2010)

You are very talented with your soap.    How long have you been a soaper?


----------



## Sauron (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, since 1999.  
thanks a lot


----------



## sygrid (Aug 18, 2010)

Love the colours, what fragrance are they?

Lorie


----------



## rszuba (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## IanT (Aug 19, 2010)

cooooooool 

what do the little chinese(?) characters mean?


----------



## Sauron (Aug 19, 2010)

no fragance in the soap
and the Chinese words means:"Avocado oil &Green Fango Active Mud swirl soap."


----------



## Chay (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you have a website, would love to see it if you do.


----------



## Sauron (Aug 19, 2010)

i have got a blog, but sorry to say: all the words was written by Chinese....
so, just look the picture  

http://blog.sina.com.cn/witchfactory


----------



## krissy (Aug 19, 2010)

*translated some...it doesnt make perfect english sense but you get the idea. 
Before the pictures on the first page:*

This is the Sword Dance and soap father's BLOG! 

 Sword Dance and soap dad Sauron 
    Skin care way that every modern woman thinks highly competent professional skills. Love beautiful women all share, not a woman does not care for their skin, nor a woman's skin show, unaware of their tender skin is a woman where their life work. How to skin care, I believe that every woman can make their own theories and insights, whether right or wrong, the starting point is always right, the price of our precious skin became a testing ground for the brand, we jump from one brand to another brand, from the a product go to another series, which effects? Women are clear mind. Skin is a self-appreciation, self-improvement romantic process, by using the right product, look in the mirror of their own to become the young, is the biggest happy dance sword. Sword dance is like the detailed exploration of the use of cosmetics should each manufacturing process from raw material properties to completely tossing once, for too long to help formulators in the help of friends, the real experience also so casually tossing out. 
        Sword Dance every attempt to offer consumers for their own products, at the same time, Sword Dance is ready to help consumers establish correct the skin care philosophy, Buzai to market all kinds of Xuanchuan by Zuo You, 而是 from personal situations of the scientific reason to choose the skin care way to get rid of beauty of the female experimental mice career, save time and money, security, face the problem easy to solve. If you have any skin problems, or are willing to test our expertise, please contact us, I believe will give you some useful recommendations. 
    Faction with the scientific theory than the sword dance, soap father Sauron is a simple and honest man of action, Naturalist, and specialty is to arm the ideals into reality. Soap father's footsteps all over the outside of Taiwan, China addition to most regions, X years ago, one day, sword dance play with soap soap Dieshui do not dare to dissolve alkali, soap Dieyue with aqua regia are over, dissolved bicarbonate of soda is a big deal, me! results have to do now ~


*after the first pictures...*
Basic oil phase】 【: tea oil (soaked Lithospermum 6 months) rice bran oil (soaked marigold 3 months) jojoba oil coconut oil palm oil 
】 【Super-fat phase: aloe jojoba oil 
Basic water phase】 【: Watson pure water 
【Skin】 for: oily skin, neutral to slightly oily skin, neutral skin, bath, wash your face with a (severe allergy aloe used with caution) 
Add flour】 【: charcoal 
【Date】 :2010 mature-8-31 
【Weight】: 60 grams + -5 g 
Sense】 【use: the bubble volume, a good clean ability 

    Lithospermum oil soap has long been considered the top grade anti-inflammatory acne, as is the amount of time spent soaking Lithospermum oil, this soap is also soaked with half-year tea oil, and tea oil ratio exceeds 60%, undoubtedly a very good skin Protection and astringent. Added some soaked golden rice bran oil, calendula, SF oil phase with the aloe vera and jojoba oil, highly nourishing the skin care of. Moreover, it better look long, give it away for personal use may be. 


wish i had time to do every word but at least now we can read a tine bit of your blog.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 19, 2010)

Lovely soaps, as usual, Sauron!


----------



## Sauron (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG i have written down a mistake, there was no charcoal in that soap....


----------



## LouisianaSoapLady (Aug 20, 2010)

That is beautiful soap! I agree, it looks like light, wispy feathers! Amazing!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Masterfully done!  I love the dice too


----------

